# GTO designers / pontiac



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anybody have information regarding the actual car designer / s who penned the GTO or the whole pontiac muscle car era designs :ie stacked head light designs' Rally wheels etc... The pontiac car designers names? Im aware of the info on the engineers such as Delorean' Estes' Mc kellar... but there does not seem much info on the actual car body and interior designers? This knowledge seems overlooked because of the sheer performance and hype around these cars' but its the design and ergonomics that draw me to Pontiac over Ford' Mopar etc.. Thre is alot more to a great automobile than just speed and I think thats where Pontiac got it right' especially with Deloreans influenece with his knowledge of europes best cars of the time.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree being a graphic artist in my younger days i was always drawn to the styling cues of the 60's Pontiacs....loves the hints of art deco in my 66'. Been kicking around doing some painting again and was thinking of a series highlighting the unmistakable designs details of the GTO's year by year.....:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I sent this question to Jim Wangers, he read it. If anyone knows he will. I will post his response here once he gets back to me.

As usual Jim never fails to answer one of my questions. As many who have met Jim knows when you talk or ask a question on Pontiac Jim lights up
Below is the answer to the question Gran Turismo asked:

As you know, Vic...

...the GTO was a special model created by modifying existing Tempest cars. The Pontiac design studio was headed by a very successful GM trained stylist named Jack Humbert. The interior styling was directed by a chap named Herb Kadau.

While not actually putting pen to paper on all models, these two Studio Managers had to approve every interior and exterior effort. As Chief Engineer and finally as General Manager John DeLorean paid very close attention to every styling input and was given credit for many of the fine touches. Of course Bill Mitchell who was Chief of all GM styling activity also had to sign-off on every GM car. Mitchell and DeLorean clashed many times but DeLorean usually won. On the other hand Humbert and DeLorean meshed like a glove and worked together very successfully. This alone is one of the reasons why the cars were so good. 

As you might appreciate, personnel promotions were normal. Humbert was rewarded for his good work on Pontiac and became head of the entire BOP (Buick-Olds-Pontiac) Studios. A chap named Bill Porter took over the A-body project in 1967 in time to significantly participate in the new styling of the 1968 models. He also worked well with DeLorean. 

Understand that I am only referring to styling efforts on these cars. I hope you understand that the mechanical parts of these cars were handled by an entirely different group. Please also understand that some of the actual designs were made by young assistants working in the Studio who's names were purposely keep low-key. The Project Director or the Studio Head Designer were always given praise or criticism for every new package.

Hope this helps. Merry Christmas.

Jim Wangers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man.... even though I know "he's only human", I sure hope to meet Jim Wangers some day, if only just to say thanks for his part in the car that has been so significant to me.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BearGFR said:


> Man....  even though I know "he's only human", I sure hope to meet Jim Wangers some day, if only just to say thanks for his part in the car that has been so significant to me.
> 
> Bear


He goes to all the major events Bear. He has scaled back his appearances due to age. He lists on his site his year schedule. His 2012 schedule isn't up yet but keep checking it >> 2011 Events

He'll talk hours with you or anyone. A few years back we sponsored the GeeTO Tiger in Carlisle. During the drags we sat in the Tigers trailer bull****ting for hours as Brian and Dave worked on the car between runs. As we were talking (I can't recall the name of the driver) a Chevy was being staged to run .......he lights up and points to it and said that is the only car I never beat. I said well Jim get in the Tiger and GOOOOOOOO. He laughed. He told so many stories ..... He invited me to his BD bash a few months back....told him I am on the other side of the country or I'd be there.... Thats what air planes are for he says.........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Judge, :agree with bear he is a legend in these parts....

His Signature series Judge is Bad A$$

Just a Car Guy: Jim Wangers Edition of the GTO Judge at SEMA


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> Thanks Judge, :agree with bear he is a legend in these parts....
> 
> His Signature series Judge is Bad A$$
> 
> Just a Car Guy: Jim Wangers Edition of the GTO Judge at SEMA


That car was a flop  It was to be displayed at the GM Nationals in Carlisle several years ago but was not completed in time there was some design issues I think that needed ironed out. It was then to be on display at the GTOAA/POCI Covention in Dayton Ohio a few years back but the body was not finished, the chassis and power plant was there and they were taking orders for them. If I recall correctly the chassis with motor, trans, and rear could be ordered for 85K. You could order the entire car if remember correctly for 200K. 

One car was completed one was in the process and another was scheduled to be built. I had told Jim I would be glad to store the one in the pictures in my garage and drive it promoting it but he just laughed. 

Below are pictures of The Wangers Signature Judge Chassis and one of his signature Rally II's The wheels are salty..... I believe like 200 a piece.

Milt Schornack then came out with his '67 bobcat. He was or is taking orders for them. You need to supply the body they will fit the chassis. That car was on display at Carlisle a few years back and was on a carousel in Dayton. I haven't talked to Milt in a while so I don't know if he's still producing the bobcat. I recall him telling me the rear seats weren't finished in time for Dayton and he had a blanket covering the seat. The seat in the car was incorrect it was not the right one for a convertible and there was issues getting the seat in time for the show. I don't know how many he produced but the car was designed to drive coast to coast. Both cars were priced well out of the normal schmucks $$ zone. The amount of 40K for the Bobcat chassis sticks in my brain. I have pictures of that car too but can't find em.


----------

